# hanging a fan from a 4 sq?



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

truelight said:


> Ok I am going to wire a retail with no specs. I am going to hang some fans with at least 10' of down rod. Has anyone done that before? Did you use 1/2 " rigid? how did you support it from the box?
> Thanks


I've always used fan rated 4" round boxes (octagon, or whatever your locale calls them).


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Ive used rigid to do fans in a coffee shop and pizza place. Used metal fan boxes not 4sq.


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

Is RMC an acceptable way to do it, or do the fans require a proper downrod?


----------



## truelight (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow, those pictures are great. My question is what about the swivel? Did you use the hardware that came with the fan or is there a special plate that allows the fan to hang level?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

truelight said:


> Wow, those pictures are great. My question is what about the swivel? Did you use the hardware that came with the fan or is there a special plate that allows the fan to hang level?


I used the fan bracket and the "ball" mounted on the rigid the same as on a normal downrod. If they make downrods long enough I would use them. Couldn't do that in my case.


----------



## truelight (Mar 17, 2010)

did you hang those small tracks on 1/2 " rigid? did you hang the larger track on allthread?


----------



## truelight (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for answering these questions. I appreciate it.
God Bless


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

truelight said:


> did you hang those small tracks on 1/2 " rigid? did you hang the larger track on allthread?


 
All the track lights are hung on 1/4 20 threaded rod. Rigid only used for fans I believe. It's been two years ago and my memory is not what it used to be.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Stub said:


> Is RMC an acceptable way to do it, or do the fans require a proper downrod?


I don't know what a proper downrod is. If anything Rmc is overdoing it.
But I have never been turned down for not having a "proper" downrod.


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> I don't know what a proper downrod is. If anything Rmc is overdoing it.
> But I have never been turned down for not having a "proper" downrod.


I guess only the manufacturer could define what a proper downrod is.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

truelight said:


> Thanks for answering these questions. I appreciate it.
> God Bless


No problem! Everyone is here to troll... Uh I mean to help!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Stub said:


> I guess only the manufacturer could define what a proper downrod is.


 
That may be true.
I've seen hampton bay downrods on a harbor breeze fan and vice versa.
I think they are all the same if the diameter is. Don't know. 
As far as I know rigid etc is acceptable. The last 3 jobs I did that way passed.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Someone makes a 4-square cover with a built in ball joint for the 3/4" threaded downrod. I'm having trouble locating it, at the moment. A couple years ago, they advertised in all the electrical magazines.


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Someone makes a 4-square cover


Would that be acceptable with 8/32 screws and the weak ears they are threaded into?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Stub said:


> Would that be acceptable with 8/32 screws and the weak ears they are threaded into?


Beats the hell out of me. All I know is that someone makes that cover. I wish I could find the link to it. I actually used a bunch of them for hanging exit signs in a warehouse that were always getting whacked by forklifts.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Stub said:


> Would that be acceptable with 8/32 screws and the weak ears they are threaded into?


 
I was going to ask the same thing. I thought fans required 10/32 screws. But I also have seen the swivel MD mentioned so I guess they are.


----------



## truelight (Mar 17, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> No problem! Everyone is here to troll... Uh I mean to help!:laughing::laughing:


What is trolling? you know, so I don't do it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

truelight said:


> What is trolling? you know, so I don't do it.


A troll is a person who signs to mostly respond to posts with ignorant comments and generally cause trouble. They normally post nothing useful.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

If you are here to learn and contribute to the forum you will never be a troll. Google "troll" and you will see. My troll comment was directed at the usal suspects on here not you. That I promise!


----------



## truelight (Mar 17, 2010)

Got it. Thanks for the info. This forum has been a big help. It is like knowing some really smart old electrician, that knows every answer but has multiple personalities and argues with himself.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

truelight said:


> Got it. Thanks for the info. This forum has been a big help. It is like knowing some really smart old electrician, that knows every answer but has multiple personalities and argues with himself.


 

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

truelight said:


> Got it. Thanks for the info. This forum has been a big help. It is like knowing some really smart old electrician, that knows every answer but has multiple personalities and argues with himself.


Yeah. Your analysis seems to be spot on.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Someone makes a 4-square cover with a built in ball joint for the 3/4" threaded downrod. I'm having trouble locating it, at the moment. A couple years ago, they advertised in all the electrical magazines.


I just found 2 of those today(just for octagon boxes, not 4'')


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

truelight said:


> Got it. Thanks for the info. This forum has been a big help. It is like knowing some really smart old electrician, that knows every answer but has multiple personalities and argues with himself.


Most really intelligent people are eccentric...cough cough Marc


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

truelight said:


> Got it. Thanks for the info. This forum has been a big help. It is like knowing some really smart old electrician, that knows every answer but has multiple personalities and argues with himself.


I think he called *you guys* old..:whistling2::whistling2::laughing:

I have used the swivel mount that MD mentioned as well, I think they were pricey. Might be why they are hard to find.


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

Is this what you're talking about?

http://www.drillspot.com/products/6...pendant_ball-type_swivel_fixture_hanger_cover

It doesn't mention that it's fan rated.

I used these with a 1' RMC nipple to hang fixtures in a parking garage.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Someone makes a 4-square cover with a built in ball joint for the 3/4" threaded downrod. I'm having trouble locating it, at the moment. A couple years ago, they advertised in all the electrical magazines.


 (I love the signature, Marc.)


----------



## robojoe (Mar 23, 2010)

*Me Too!*

I too have a job coming up where I will be hanging several ceiling fans in this manner. however I have a dropped ceiling so I'm not sure how to go through the ceiling tiles. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

robojoe said:


> I too have a job coming up where I will be hanging several ceiling fans in this manner. however I have a dropped ceiling so I'm not sure how to go through the ceiling tiles. Anyone have any ideas?


http://www.amazon.com/Arlington-FBRS420SC-1-Brace-Suspended-Ceiling/dp/B002W6Z91A


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Don't hang a fan off a 4 square box.. Get a fan box or use something more substantial. If that thing ever falls they are going to come looking for you.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

A) Secure 8/32's will *never* pull out of a 4S box. I could hook my hammer claws on one screw and hang my large ass from it.

B) You can change the 8/32's to 10/32's in second.




> I have a dropped ceiling so I'm not sure how to go through the ceiling tiles


Install a 2x4 (or 2x2) piece of plywood over the ceiling tile and thru bolt a fan/pan and secure with a separate grid wire


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

220/221 said:


> A) Secure 8/32's will *never* pull out of a 4S box. I could hook my hammer claws on one screw and hang my large ass from it.


If you dont have a camera, let me know I will send you one. I want to see this:thumbsup:

I not saying it wont hold up, but I would never pass up on an opportunity to see a sparky hanging from a 4 sq with a claw hammer... You can do it:clap::clap:


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

220/221 said:


> A) Secure 8/32's will *never* pull out of a 4S box. I could hook my hammer claws on one screw and hang my large ass from it.


You're right, just like the way most ceiling fans could hang from a typical plastic round box that isn't rated for a fan. Does that make it right and code compliant?


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Google Garvin Industries and look at their box cover plates. They sell a ball swivel plate for octagon and 4 square boxes.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Fan comes falling down and injures or kills someone. Want to guess who's getting sued if it's on a 4 square box?


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> Fan comes falling down and injures or kills someone. Want to guess who's getting sued if it's on a 4 square box?


The inspector who passed it?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

That would be a no.. Inspector isn't responsible for every detail of a job. At least not in WA. Contractor has the final responsibility.


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> That would be a no.. Inspector isn't responsible for every detail of a job. At least not in WA. Contractor has the final responsibility.


Insurance.


----------



## Conduit Phil (Nov 19, 2009)

How many pounds can a well made splice on the ceiling fan wires hold up? Might wanna pre-twist :laughing:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Someone makes a 4-square cover with a built in ball joint for the 3/4" threaded downrod. I'm having trouble locating it, at the moment. A couple years ago, they advertised in all the electrical magazines.


 
Marc .,

I know RACO used to make them many moons ago but I do not know if they are still making it now.

If I do or someone else find it one of us will post that catalog number so we can able remember what number it is.

Merci,Marc


----------



## Conduit Phil (Nov 19, 2009)

Steel City SHHF 1/2 3/4

http://www.tnb.com/ps/fulltilt/index.cgi?part=SHHF1234


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks Phil.,

However only one quirk some of the fitting like you posted with the link I know some do not have very good notch to prevent the fan motor over toqure it and come out of the fitting.

I have see one actauly did spun before it short it out { by twisting the conductors real tight and short out }

Merci,Marc


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> Thanks Phil.,
> 
> However only one quirk some of the fitting like you posted with the link I know some do not have very good notch to prevent the fan motor over toqure it and come out of the fitting.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's the box cover I was talking about. 

I'd probably run a locknut up tight against the threaded hub, since there's no set-screw in the side of the hub to keep that spinning from happening. Either that, or drill and tap the side of the hub for a 10-32 to draw down tight on the pipe threads. 

I mostly use this box cover for exit signs in warehouses, so the spinning isn't really an issue. This particular cover says specifically in the cut sheet "not designed for ceiling fan support", but I am 100% certain that there is a similar cover from another manufacturer that is.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

The way I did before I did use the liquid locktite all I need very little and also drill in a setscrew and it almost impossible to come out if done right.

Here the link so you get the idea 

http://www.loctiteproducts.com/products/detail.asp?catid=10&subid=48&plid=695

Merci,Marc


----------

